# za mierną łatą



## anthox

Cześć!

Co oznacza "mierna łata" w tym kontekście? Czy to dotyczy pieniędzy, coś jak "small/meager fee"? 

Bohater i towarzysz czekają na statek, żeby pożeglować od wyspy do lądu, i statek przybywa.

"Załoga była nieliczna i prócz kilku krajowców w fantastycznych strojach indiańskich nikt nie wsiadał na statek. Dlatego kapitan nie czynił nam trudności i *za mierną łatą *zabrał z sobą na pokład." (Grabiński, Osada dymów, 1922)


----------



## zaffy

Hmm, gdyby to była opłata, to byłoby za "mierną łat*ę*". Ale nie sądzę, że tu chodzi o pieniądze.
Być może chodzi o deskę, po której weszli na pokład statku. Mierna, czyli kiepska, słabej jakości.

Łata w budowlance to deska w konstrukcji dachu przybita w poziomie, na której układamy dachówkę. Choć łaty są wąskie i ciężko byłoby po niej wchodzić. Może kiedyś łaty były szersze. 






Może inni mają inny pomysł.


----------



## rotan

zaffy said:


> Hmm, gdyby to była opłata, to byłoby za "mierną łat*ę*


A to czemu?
To tak jak "za drobna opłatą" i "za drobna oplate"


----------



## zaffy

rotan said:


> A to czemu?
> To tak jak "za drobna opłatą" i "za drobna oplate"


OK, jakoś "ę" lepiej mi zabrzmiało.


----------



## rotan

A co do samego pytania to chyba na Lotwie czy gdzies tam dawna waluta to byl łat
Tylko ze odnoszac sie do tekstu to i tak nie mialoby sensu, bo to rodzaj meski
No chyba ze byloby to rozumiane tak samo jak zloty - zlotowka, choc wtedy rzeczywiscie wiekszy sens mialoby to chyba w twojej wersji z -ę
Jest tez mozliwosc ze byc moze w ogole nie chodzi o oplate
Pozostaje czekac na jasia i Ben Jamina, jak oni nie beda wiedzieli to nikt nie bedzie wiedzial


----------



## jasio

Z kontekstu nie mam wątpliwości, że chodzi o "niewielką opłatę", a nie o żadne deski.

Książka pochodzi z początku XX w., więc nie wiem, na ile to znaczenie słowa "mierny" jeszcze wówczas funkcjonowało, natomiast kiedyś nie miało ono pejoratywnej konotacji i oznaczało tyle, co "umiarkowany", czy może w tym kontekście "niewygórowany".

Natomiast nie udało mi się potwierdzić w słownikach znaczenia słowa "łata" w sensie "opłaty" lub jakiegoś synonimu.


----------



## rotan

A moze tam po prostu "op" ucielo?... 🤣


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ten autor wymyślił wiele neologizmów, jak wynika z pytań Anthoxa. Język jego jest mało staranny. Wikipedia pisze, że pisał głównie sensacyjne powieści i nowele grozy. Muszę powiedzieć, że nigdy wcześniej o nim nie słyszałem. Chyba nie warto używać jego twórczości do pogłębiania znajomości języka polskiego.


----------



## anthox

> Chyba nie warto używać jego twórczości do pogłębiania znajomości języka polskiego.



Chyba masz rację.  Ale tak naprawdę nie używam jego twórczości w ten sposób... akurat tłumaczę nowy zbiór opowiadań, z których większość nigdy nie ukazała się po angielsku. Cieszę się, że mogę się uczyć wiele przestarzałych lub niezwykłych słów, bo jestem beznadziejnym wielbicielem polskiego języka, natomiast te neologizmy trochę mi przeszkadzają.



> Z kontekstu nie mam wątpliwości, że chodzi o "niewielką opłatę", a nie o żadne deski.



No dobra, to mi pasuje, dziękuję!


----------



## anthox

rotan said:


> A moze tam po prostu "op" ucielo?... 🤣



No, tak jest! Znalazłem oryginalny tekst, gdzie jest napisane, "za mierną *op*łatą". Przepraszam wszystkim!


----------

